# Ideal facial ratios and proportions



## SexuallyAbusive (Oct 28, 2019)

_*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_

*facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.


Spoiler: measurement examples




















*lower/full face ratio: 0.62+*
measured by dividing the height between the nasion to the bottom of the chin by the face height (distance from hairline to bottom of the chin)


Spoiler: measurement examples







































*midface ratio: 1.0-1.1*
measured by dividing the interpupillary distance (distance between the centers of the pupils) by the height of the nasion to the upper lip. the closer to 1:1 this is, the better.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*mouth to nose ratio: **1.5-1.62*
measured by dividing the width of the mouth by the width of the nose.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*lower to upper lip ratio: 1.62*
measured by dividing the height of the lower lip to the upper lip.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*chin to philtrum ratio: 2.0-2.25*
measured by dividing the height of the middle part of the lips to the bottom of the chin by the height of the bottom of the nose to the middle part of the lips.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*bizygomatic to bigonial width: 1.35*
measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the bigonial width (distance from gonion to gonion).


Spoiler: measurement examples











*ESR (eye separation ratio): **0.45-0.47*
measured by dividing the interpupillary distance (distance between the centers of the pupils) by the the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone). the "third eyeball method" - a theory in which the distance between your eyes should be another eye apart - is widely accepted in determining whether or not your eyes are an appropriate distance away from eachother, however this is flawed and incorrect. here is a thread explaining why, along with some more useful information about this measurement.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*EME (eye mouth eye) angle: 47°-50°*
measured by calculating the angle formed upon setting the vertex at the center of the lips with the arms crossing the eye pupils. the EME angle is a good indicator of masculinity and symmetry. here is a thread with more information about this measurement.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*cervicomental angle: 105°-120°*
measured by calculating the angle formed upon setting the vertex at the hyoid with the arms set along the bottom of the chin and the neck. anything above 120*°* is said to give the impression of a double chin.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*gonial angle: 115°-130°*
measured by calculating the angle formed upon setting the vertex at the gonion with the arms set along the mandible and the ramus.


Spoiler: measurement examples















*canthal tilt: 4°-6°*
measured by calculating the angle formed upon setting the vertex at the medial canthus with the arms set parallel to the floor and the lateral canthus.


Spoiler: measurement examples











*palpebral fissure length to height ratio: 3.0-3.5*
measured by dividing the palpebral fissure length (distance between the medial to the lateral canthus) by the height of the upper and lower eyelid.

*forehead height: 3 fingers*
measured by clenching your fingers together and seeing how many you can fit on your forehead horizontally before reaching your hairline.

*facial thirds: 1/3 of face length*
the upper third (height between the hairline to the middle part of the eyebrows), middle third (height between the middle part of the eyebrows to the bottom of the nose) and lower third (height between the bottom of the nose to bottom of the chin) of the face should be approximately 1/3rd of your entire face length (height between the hairline to bottom of the chin). these facial thirds should all be approximately equal to eachother and dividable smoothly into 3 parts as you transition down the face.


Spoiler: measurement examples















*facial fifths: 1/5 of ear to ear width*
the nose width, palpebral fissure length and length between the lateral canthus to the ear should be approximately 1/5th of the width between your ears. these facial fifths should all be approximately equal to eachother and dividable smoothly into 5 parts as you transition from left to right of the face.


Spoiler: measurement examples


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice, is good to know that i am dephormed in all these things.


----------



## Averagecel (Oct 28, 2019)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was bizygomatic width divided by the height of the bottom part of the eyebrow to the upper lip


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Oct 28, 2019)

high iq


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

i need a better 
*mouth to nose and gonial tbh*


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice man


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 28, 2019)

i won't even measure my ratios, it would be pure suifuel


----------



## x30001 (Oct 28, 2019)

Great thread. Facial fifths too. Horizontal


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 28, 2019)

Really comprehensive, will satisfy my psl autism for a week.


----------



## Mexicancel (Oct 28, 2019)

Symmetry



My face ratios 

fwhr= 1.90
midFace ratio= 1.07


Pietrosiek said:


> i won't even measure my ratios, it would be pure suifuel


Of course because you are a deformed subhuman kys asap lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mexicancel said:


> Symmetry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you still can’t attract prime women

facial proportions= bullshit in many cases. PHENO MATTERS.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Oct 28, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Great thread. Facial fifths too. Horizontal


edited and added this in. i was going to list this originally but it wouldnt let me since i surpassed the image limit. doesnt check twice when you edit though, so ez bypass


----------



## Kade (Oct 28, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> and you still can’t attract prime women
> 
> facial proportions= bullshit in many cases. PHENO MATTERS.


Legit. My facial proportions are definitely fucked up by psl standards and a girl came up to me in the hallway last week and asked for my number dead srs


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 28, 2019)

Kade said:


> Legit. My facial proportions are definitely fucked up by psl standards and a girl came up to me in the hallway last week and asked for my number dead srs


What's your pheno?


----------



## Lightbulb (Oct 28, 2019)

It’s not rocket science to find out that I’m ugly


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 28, 2019)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...


Laughs if you have all these, and yet still don't have a gf 😂😂😅😖😭


----------



## Gunna (Oct 28, 2019)

legit post, but idk about the bizygomatic to bigonial ratio. Having a 15 cm bizygo and 11 cm bigonion doesn't seem proportional.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 24, 2019)

0.48 is good ESR?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> i need a better
> *mouth to nose and gonial tbh*


Me too, lol.


----------



## Soulrack (Jan 7, 2020)

i think the lower/full face ratio examples are incorrect. were these measured in inches btw?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 7, 2020)

Make ratio to ratio ratios now


----------



## Deleted member 4973 (Feb 3, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...


Hahha 
Fwr 1,92
Lower/full face ratio 0,63
Midface ratio 1,05
Mouth to nose ratio 1,45(but i have tense ld lips) 
Upper to lower lip, have tensed lips cant be accurate
Philtrrum to chin ratio 2,4
Bizygomatic to begonia 1,23
Esr 0,473
Facial thirds almost efect, uper and middle are same, lower îs longer
Fifth PARTS perfect 

Cant calculate Angeles. 


This is pic i used. Printscreened from video 2-3 metters away. Calculate some Angeles for me if you want too tho.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 22, 2020)

WhiteSnake said:


> Hahha
> Fwr 1,92
> Lower/full face ratio 0,63
> Midface ratio 1,05
> ...


Youre pretty gl


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Feb 22, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Youre pretty gl


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 13, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...


yoo can you take my measurements so I know what to improve on


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 13, 2020)

High iq post as the other, i still have it opened in an other page


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 14, 2020)

Please tell me this is morphed


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 14, 2020)

I heard esteban1997 has the best face


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Mar 15, 2020)

i just want to know how you came up with these ratios.

did you get them from looking at top male models ?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Please tell me this is morphed
> View attachment 308181


no that is @FatJattMofo friend


----------



## Andros (Mar 16, 2020)

Measured it on my ID pic

*FHWR*: 1.77
*Lower full face ratio*: 0.63
*Midface ratio*: 0.98
*Mouth to nose ratio*: 1.52
*Lower to upper lips ratio*: 0.92 (lol)
*Chin to philtrum ratio*: 2.24
*Bizygo to bigo*: 1.12
*ESR*: 0.46
*Palpebral fissure..*.: 3
*Forehead*: 4 fingers


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 18, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> *gonial angle: 115°-130°*
> measured by calculating the angle formed upon setting the vertex at the gonion with the arms set along the mandible and the ramus.


Sorry to disagree, as I am, of course, a greycel, but I think the ideal gonial angle for a male is 100-115 degrees, I'm right on 113-115 and I believe that this is ideal, but anything above 120ish looks horrible.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 18, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Sorry to disagree, as I am, of course, a greycel, but I think the ideal gonial angle for a male is 100-115 degrees, I'm right on 113-115 and I believe that this is ideal, but anything above 120ish looks horrible.


I think Johnny Depp has one in the 120's and it looked good (in his youth it did). The lower the gonial angle, the more it just looks like a block without much shape.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

WhiteSnake said:


> Hahha
> Fwr 1,92
> Lower/full face ratio 0,63
> Midface ratio 1,05
> ...


chad i wish i was that gl


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 19, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I think Johnny Depp has one in the 120's and it looked good (in his youth it did). The lower the gonial angle, the more it just looks like a block without much shape.


True, but I've never seen a good jaw on a guy with 130 degrees +. Look at Christian Bale, literally ruins his lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 21, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> True, but I've never seen a good jaw on a guy with 130 degrees +. Look at Christian Bale, literally ruins his lower third.


I believe a 130 degrees gonial angle is reserved for prettyboys, although you don't want to go below 115 either, otherwise it starts to get too blockish.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for this. My morphs are looking a lot better.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

its over for you if every one isnt the exaxt perfect number


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 22, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> its over for you if every one isnt the exaxt perfect number


Shut up retard


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dope said:


> Shut up retard


it's over for non Pitt pheno


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> it's over for non Pitt pheno


indeed ideed


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> it's over for non Pitt pheno


be Pitt or die mogged


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Mar 23, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> its over for you if every one isnt the exaxt perfect number


Time to reincarnation Maxx


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 26, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...


Turns out most of my ratios are good......my only problem

My forehead


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 26, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Turns out most of my ratios are good......my only problem
> 
> My forehead


Ideal forehead is 3.5-4 fingers.


----------



## Zyros (Mar 27, 2020)

*FWHR:* 1.88

*Lower/Fullface ratio:* 0.67

*Midface ratio:* 1.05

*Mouth to nose:* 1.59

*Lower to upper lip:* 1.5

*Chin to philtrum:* 1.8

*Bizygo to bigonial:* 1.02

*ESR:* 0.49

*EME angle:* 49º

*Cerviconmental angle:* 104º

*Gonial angle:* 121º

*Canthal tilt:* 5.7º

*Palpebral fissure length to height:* 3.35

*Forehead height:* 3.2 _(fingers)_

*Facial thirds:* 0.35 _(low)_, 0.3 _(mid),_ 0.33 _(top) (rounded from 5 digit decimals, taking into account 1 as the whole face)_

*Facial fifths:* 0.2 _(all fifths, rounded from 5 digit decimals, taking into account 1 as the whole)_


Measured with those three pics, with low to no camera distortion (third pic has bit of distortion since its front cam but used only for canthal tilt and fissure width to height)






_



_


----------



## SMVbender (Mar 29, 2020)

How do i measeure these? Pixels??


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 16, 2020)

This thread should be permastickied tbh @Lorsss @BigBiceps @jefferson


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 16, 2020)

*It’s funny how I have none of these.*


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 16, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> *It’s funny how I have none of these.*


----------



## RealTruecel (Apr 16, 2020)

didn't read don't have any of them


----------



## Pipilika (Apr 17, 2020)

Dont measure your proportions in the pictures ,that s profoundly inaccurate ,measure only on your live face
A plastic surgeon dont take measurements in pics only on live patients


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 17, 2020)

@SexuallyAbusive shouldnt it be more like 1.1? 1.35 looks like a narrow jaw, not like a dom square face

*bizygomatic to bigonial width: 1.35*


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 17, 2020)

@SexuallyAbusive 

from mommaerts 2016 " the ideal male jaw" 






Please update this ratio @Lorsss


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 17, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> @SexuallyAbusive
> 
> from mommaerts 2016 " the ideal male jaw"
> 
> ...


human face is not only represented by 2D ratios


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> human face is not only represented by 2D ratios


Still a 1.1 byzygo/bigonial ratio looks way more masculine than 1.35 from op.... Even in motion 

This is another thread why the 1.1 ratio would be superior to the 1.35









Bigonial width - often neglected but one of the MOST IMPORTANT factors for facial attractiveness and harmony


This isn't talked about enough here imo. Bigonial width is the distance between the two gonions (the edges of the mandible where it meets the ramus). It determines how wide the lower jaw looks from the front. If your bigonial width is a lot lower than your interzygomatic width (distance between...




looksmax.org






This is the study from dr mommaerts 



https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Maurice_Mommaerts2/publication/291384320_The_ideal_male_jaw_angle_-_An_Internet_survey/links/5a51054da6fdcc769001f158/The-ideal-male-jaw-angle-An-Internet-survey.pdf


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 18, 2020)

Keep ignoring me @SexuallyAbusive @Lorsss 





1.1 bizygo/bigonial ratio 






1.35 bizygo/bigonial 



Please update the ratio

@BonesAndHarmony would you agree?


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 18, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Keep ignoring me @SexuallyAbusive @Lorsss
> 
> View attachment 362220
> 
> ...


O' Pry has a wide bigonial widht actually, as wide as Chico more or less


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 20, 2020)

I have similar ratio to O'pry my midface isn't too compact and lower third isn't too fucked up long.


----------



## Davidjolski (May 4, 2020)

I would look so good if I wasn't a chinlet, hopefully mewing will fix my gonial angle, chin to philtrum ratio, cervicomental angle and bizygomatic to bigonial width, everything else looks pretty good ngl


----------



## Nisse (May 4, 2020)

This was lifefuel tbh


----------



## Tyronecell (May 25, 2020)

sorry for my dumbness, but how can i measure my ratios face, is there any app or someting??


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 5, 2020)

great thread tbh.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 16, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> sorry for my dumbness, but how can i measure my ratios face, is there any app or someting??


PicsArt crop tool


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 16, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> PicsArt crop tool


thanks OP


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 16, 2020)

The ideal cervicomental angle range is actually 90º - 120º








Submental-Cervical Angle: Perceived Attractiveness and Threshold Values of Desire for Surgery - PubMed


These ranges of normal variability of the submental-cervical angle and threshold values of desire for surgery, in terms of observer acceptance, should be considered by clinicians in planning mandibular orthognathic surgery and aesthetic surgical procedures of the submental-cervical region.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Other than that, good thread.


----------



## Usum (Jul 2, 2020)

Good way to simulate better ratios : check yourself in a car's window.
I'll sign immediately.


----------



## s3-s3 (Jul 2, 2020)

Why did you tire yourself writing this bigass paragraph? Just post a picture of Alain delon and you’re good


----------



## TITUS (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello gentlemans,
Sorry to bother you with my post, but i have been shitposting for days and finally i got this section unlocked. I just wanted to tell you that i appreciate all you gentlemen for sharing this valuable knowledge, and that i will do my best to looxmax and achieve ascension, in this life or the next.
Regards.
TITUS.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

Rodeblurrian proportions fog


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 18, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> *facial thirds: 1/3 of face length*
> the upper third (height between the hairline to the middle part of the eyebrows), middle third (height between the middle part of the eyebrows to the bottom of the nose) and lower third (height between the bottom of the nose to bottom of the chin) of the face should be approximately 1/3rd of your entire face length (height between the hairline to bottom of the chin). these facial thirds should all be approximately equal to eachother and dividable smoothly into 3 parts as you transition down the face.
> 
> 
> ...


Facial thirds are pointless, you can have a long midface even with perfect facial thirds. The width of your facial fifths determine so much of your face from IPD, midface ratio to fwhr etc. Facial fifths on their own don't do anything if they are too narrow.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 15, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...


can any1 calculate my fwhr
i got it as 1,6 but i would have expected atleast 2


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 6, 2020)

i feel like i have 90% of these things but still subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 4, 2021)

me rn


Chintuck22 said:


> Laughs if you have all these, and yet still don't have a gf 😂😂😅😖😭


----------



## mogstar (Mar 4, 2021)

@higgabigga I literally only have chin to philtrum jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 5, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> i feel like i have 90% of these things but still subhuman



You are under heavy fat.. You probably ascend when you get 15-18% bodyfat.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 5, 2021)

Gonna use these with my gta online character


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 16, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> forehead height: 3 fingers


Over for me (though you can just fraud with curly tiktok hair).


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 26, 2021)

my lips b too pouty 👄


----------



## .👽. (May 18, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...


where do these numbers come from


----------



## oatmeal (May 18, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> where do these numbers come from


that's actually a good point lol

probably from his esshole idk


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 7, 2021)

SteveRogers said:


> True, but I've never seen a good jaw on a guy with 130 degrees +. Look at Christian Bale, literally ruins his lower third.


My golonial angle is 115°? Is it ok.and my fwhr is 179, is it ok too?


----------



## Chowdog (Nov 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SteveRogers (Nov 8, 2021)

Henry77 said:


> My golonial angle is 115°? Is it ok.and my fwhr is 179, is it ok too?


For sure, mogger


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 8, 2021)

SteveRogers said:


> For sure, mogger


Thanks dude


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Nov 8, 2021)

This is lifefuel i have ideal proportions except facial thirds


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 8, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> i need a better
> *mouth to nose and gonial tbh*


Xd


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Feb 6, 2022)

Stacy everytime she looks at a man:


----------



## Hypno (Feb 6, 2022)

Out of my mind


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 6, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> This is lifefuel i have ideal proportions except facial thirds


Facial thirds are cope 

Lower third should be longer than the other two


----------



## casadebanho (Mar 4, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> _*this is an updated version of my previous ideal facial ratios & proportions thread which can be found *__*here*_
> 
> *facial width to height ratio (FWHR): 1.8+*
> measured by dividing the bizygomatic width (distance from cheekbone to cheekbone) by the height of the middle part of the eyebrow to the upper lip.
> ...



Everything about this post seems right expect for 1 thing that is very clearly wrong.

Bizygo to bigonial ratio

And I know that my 1:1 bizygo bigonial isn't ideal, but the ideal isnt fucking 1:0.7, that looks like shit jfl

ideal for man is 1:0.9


----------



## Sabaen (Mar 25, 2022)

how do i measure my own. Can one of u nerds create a app


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 10, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> *chin to philtrum ratio: 2.0-2.25*
> measured by dividing the height of the middle part of the lips to the bottom of the chin by the height of the bottom of the nose to the middle part of the lips.


Is that really the best way? Not going from the chin to the bottom of the lower lip and from the nose to the top of the upset lip? Because of fluctuations in lip size.


----------



## thecel (Jun 10, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> Is that really the best way? Not going from the chin to the bottom of the lower lip and from the nose to the top of the upset lip? Because of fluctuations in lip size.



Measuring to the middle of the lips is the best way because of fluctuations in lip size.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 10, 2022)

thecel said:


> Measuring to the middle of the lips is the best way because of fluctuations in lip size.


Does upper lip count as a part of the philtrum then?


----------



## thecel (Jun 10, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> Does upper lip count as a part of the philtrum then?



no


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 10, 2022)

thecel said:


> no


But you count it as a part of it when measuring the radio?


----------



## thecel (Jun 10, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> But you count it as a part of it when measuring the radio?



{bottom of chin to mid-lips} divided by {mid-lips to bottom of nose} really *is the upper lower third to lower lower third ratio* (I just made this up; I hope there’s a shorter name for it)

{bottom of chin to bottom of lower lip} divided by {top of upper lip to bottom of nose} is the chin-to-philtrum ratio.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 10, 2022)

thecel said:


> {bottom of chin to mid-lips} divided by {mid-lips to bottom of nose} really *is the upper lower third to lower lower third ratio*
> 
> {bottom of chin to bottom of lower lip} divided by {top of upper lip to bottom of nose} is the chin-to-philtrum ratio.


Okay thanks. The makes sense.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 19, 2022)

One thing that never gets mentioned is the length of the nose relative to the length of the philtrum. Just look at this guy:


----------

